# systemd und Umgebungsvariablen [solved]

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen,

ich mache gerade meine ersten Gehversuche mit systemd...

...und raufe mir kräftig die Haare   :Crying or Very sad: 

Vielleicht stell ich mich einfach nur blöd an, aber wo um alles in der Welt bring ich dem Ding bei, systemweit einen Proxy zu benutzen?

Bisher hab ich das in /etc/env.d/99local als Umgebungsvariable gesetzt.

Aber das Ding fasst er nicht mehr an.

Leider ist das gentoo Handbuch derzeit auch irgendwie nicht so hilfreich, gelinde gesagt.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## tazinblack

...

ich habe mir jetzt das Verzeichnis /etc/systemd/system.conf.d angelegt und darin die Datei proxy.conf erstellt mit folgendem Inhalt:

```
[Manager]

DefaultEnvironment="http_proxy=http://192.168.10.2:3128" "ftp_proxy=http://192.168.10.2:3128" "RSYNC_PROXY=192.168.10.2:3128" "NMON=cmdt"

```

Das funktioniert teilweise, also systemctl show-environment zeigt die Umgebungsvariable dann an, aber emerge scheint das nicht zu interessieren, der versucht das lokal über DNS aufzulösen

----------

## tazinblack

Wenn ich es in /etc/environment definiere funktionierts.

Ist das der Ort bei gentoo, wo unter systemd die ganzen Environmentsachen aus /etc/env.d abgehalndelt werden?

----------

## schmidicom

Hast du nach dem erstellen deiner Datei unter /etc/env.d auch "env-update" laufen lassen?

PS: Als ich auf systemd umstellte hat sich nichts an "env-update" und dem ganzen drum herum geändert, zumindest nichts das ich bemerkt hätte.

EDIT: "/etc/environment" gehört laut einer kurzen Google-Suche zu pam_env und diese Datei existiert bei mir nicht einmal.

EDIT2: Sorry die Datei existiert bei doch ist aber leer, mit Ausnahme von ein paar Kommentaren welche auf die Zugehörigkeit zum PAM-Modul pam_env hinweisen.Last edited by schmidicom on Fri Mar 09, 2018 1:50 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## tazinblack

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Hast du nach dem erstellen deiner Datei unter /etc/env.d auch "env-update" laufen lassen?
> 
> PS: Als ich auf systemd umstellte hat sich nichts an "env-update" und dem ganze drum herum geändert, zumindest nichts das ich bemerkt hätte.

 

Da ich gerade nochmal ganz bei null anfange, sprich nochmal neu installiere, kann ich es dir wohl nachher sagen!

----------

## tazinblack

Asche auf mein Haupt, ich bin doch zu blöd.

Und 1:0 für Dich.   :Confused: 

----------

## schmidicom

Passiert jeden mal, ich hoffe nur das du nicht allein deswegen eine Neuinstallation angefangen hast.

----------

## tazinblack

Nö, nicht deswegen.

Will ein kompaktes System bauen, welches für Firmware downloads und Geräte Konfig uploads nur FTP und TFTP macht (Also z.B. sichern der Konfig von switches).

Da ich das in allen Standorten als VM ausrollen will, und das über teilweise 2 MBit/s Leitungen soll sollte es in erster Linie >klein< sein.

Und ich war entsetzt, dass die gentoo-sources auf btrfs über 7 GB brauchen. Jetzt auf XFS sinds nur knapp 750 MB!

----------

## tazinblack

Freitag wohl nicht mein Tag   :Embarassed: 

Nach dem compile sind die Kernelsourcen unter /usr/src/linux-4.9.76-gentoo-r1 auch mit XFS ca 8.2 GB groß.

Wird wohl Zeit dass ich Urlaub hab.

----------

## schmidicom

Bei meinem Kernel ist zwar auch vieles, was ich vermutlich nie wirklich brauchen werde, als Modul konfiguriert und trotzdem ist es weit von deinem Wert entfernt.

```
schmidicom@pc131am ~ $ du -sh /usr/src/linux-4.15.9-gentoo

1.8G    /usr/src/linux-4.15.9-gentoo
```

Packst du irgend ein abartig großes initramfs oder sowas in der Art mit in deinen Kernel?

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Will ein kompaktes System bauen, welches für Firmware downloads und Geräte Konfig uploads nur FTP und TFTP macht (Also z.B. sichern der Konfig von switches).
> 
> Da ich das in allen Standorten als VM ausrollen will, und das über teilweise 2 MBit/s Leitungen soll sollte es in erster Linie >klein< sein.
> 
> Und ich war entsetzt, dass die gentoo-sources auf btrfs über 7 GB brauchen. Jetzt auf XFS sinds nur knapp 750 MB!

 Also da würde ich ja jetzt nicht unbedingt Gentoo für nehmen, sondern eher http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/ oder gar https://buildroot.org/ ...

----------

## asturm

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Und ich war entsetzt, dass die gentoo-sources auf btrfs über 7 GB brauchen. Jetzt auf XFS sinds nur knapp 750 MB!

 

Bei mir 1.3G auf ext4... Aber wofür genau benötigst du kernel sources? Vielleicht einfach nur das fertige Kernel-Image verteilen?

----------

## toralf

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Und ich war entsetzt, dass die gentoo-sources auf btrfs über 7 GB brauchen

 DEBUG=true ? Denn üblicherweise ist  /usr/src/linux-4.x/ deutlich kleiner als 1,5 GB.

----------

## tazinblack

Normalerweise verwende ich genkernel und mit --menuconfig pack ich da noch meine benötigten Änderungen rein.

DEBUG=y gehört da aber nicht dazu. Jetzt gibt es ja bei allem Möglichen im Kernel die Möglichkeit irgendein DEBUG=Y zu setzen.

Welches meinst Du genau?

Edit:

OK, gefunden CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO=y.

Das macht wohl genkernel an. Unschöner default.

Muss ich mir endlich mal merken, hab da so ein deja vu.

Edit2: Jetzt sind es nur noch 1,5G. Hab mir nen Zettel an den Monitor geklebt    :Wink: 

Danke Euch!

----------

## musv

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> OK, gefunden CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO=y.

 

Danke, das war bei mir auch gesetzt. Warum, weiß ich nicht. Ich nutze übrigens keinen Genkernel.

----------

